

Quadstreaker for iPhone - streak some quads on your Jul 4 trip - dskendall
http://quadstreaker.com/

======
joshwayne
I literally laughed out loud when I read the title. My first thought was it
was an app that helps people run naked through college campuses.

EDIT: The about page seems to subtly imply that's what it's for.

------
dskendall
this app is a passive location app for iPhone that conserves battery in
several ways... more on that here:
[http://quadstreaker.com/about.html](http://quadstreaker.com/about.html)

